# East County Surf



## Mic Nificent (Oct 19, 2019)

Damn.......


----------



## espola (Oct 19, 2019)

Mic Nificent said:


> Damn.......


Which county is that?


----------



## watfly (Oct 19, 2019)

Mic Nificent said:


> Damn.......


Are you yanking our chain or is that legit?


----------



## espola (Oct 19, 2019)

It appears to be Liverpool SC in East San Diego County.

Their club info page in Presidio League --

https://2019leaguepages1.affinitysoccer.com/Tour/public/info/club_standings.asp?sessionguid=&tournamentguid=C58B3C03-D226-4B14-B65B-EF04A4B7488F&flightguid=6AFEDCC3-A303-41DE-A6F9-4E04CF0FE71B&clubguid=E0585525-6B5E-4CDE-907A-6C268415FF26&clubname=


----------



## jpeter (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Mic Nificent (Oct 19, 2019)

East county of San Diego


----------



## Mom Taxi (Oct 19, 2019)

jpeter said:


>


My thoughts exactly


----------



## justneededaname (Oct 19, 2019)

Surf is the Borg.


----------



## RedCard (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## seesnake (Oct 19, 2019)

Makes sense. Try to consolidate the many smaller clubs into a larger one in an area without a "Mega" club. Someone was bound to do it. Maybe they'll pull teams and players from other east and central sd clubs.


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 19, 2019)

watfly said:


> Are you yanking our chain or is that legit?


I thought this was a joke too....50 percent of youth soccer players on the west coast are going to be running around in identical blue jerseys....well I guess Nike and the SD board members are getting plenty of what they care about.....


----------



## Socal United (Oct 19, 2019)

And then there is this...


----------



## Fact (Oct 19, 2019)

I find this to be very troubling. Anyone that knows the history of youth soccer in San Diego knows that Liverpool (something like 5 club names ago) was started by an amazing coach that left on what I call a revolt of the big east county club.  Just like Riptide being formed by Albion coaches that left the track suit wearing a@$.  Both were great lower cost options for families that wanted their kiddos to learn the beautiful game.  Sorry to see them swallowed up.


----------



## pewpew (Oct 19, 2019)

But now they'll have access to everything Surf. Including opportunities to play elsewhere...even possibly with their highest-level teams right?? 
Right.......


----------



## timbuck (Oct 20, 2019)

Do they at least get discounted parking at the polo fields?


----------



## Mic Nificent (Oct 20, 2019)

Good luck with that


----------



## Banana Hammock (Oct 21, 2019)

Fact said:


> I find this to be very troubling. Anyone that knows the history of youth soccer in San Diego knows that Liverpool (something like 5 club names ago) was started by an amazing coach that left on what I call a revolt of the big east county club.  Just like Riptide being formed by Albion coaches that left the track suit wearing a@$.  Both were great lower cost options for families that wanted their kiddos to learn the beautiful game.  Sorry to see them swallowed up.


Who was the big east county team?  I have been following east county soccer for 10 years and can't think of a single club that fir the "big" label.


----------



## Justus (Oct 21, 2019)

This could be another, "Big Board, No Waves" merger unless Kelly Slater is building one of his new wave machines out in EL Cajon?  I like the name Rebels better


----------



## espola (Oct 21, 2019)

Banana Hammock said:


> Who was the big east county team?  I have been following east county soccer for 10 years and can't think of a single club that fir the "big" label.


Back in the day (90s and 00s), the big east county teams were Crusaders and Hotspurs.


----------



## Surfref (Oct 21, 2019)

Banana Hammock said:


> Who was the big east county team?  I have been following east county soccer for 10 years and can't think of a single club that fir the "big" label.


That would probably be Hotspurs who had a large number of teams and some very successful teams until around 10 years ago when most of the coaches left.  A bunch of coaches formed SD United and others went to OVC and CSC.  It was around this time that Howie formed SD Spirit, which later became Freeform after Howie passed away and Jason took over.  A couple years later the name changed to Liverpool and now Surf East County.  I have heard several stories about why the coaches abandoned Hotspurs, but the primary reason appears to be that those coaches wanted more money and control.


----------



## Fact (Oct 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Back in the day (90s and 00s), the big east county teams were Crusaders and Hotspurs.





Surfref said:


> That would probably be Hotspurs who had a large number of teams and some very successful teams until around 10 years ago when most of the coaches left.  A bunch of coaches formed SD United and others went to OVC and CSC.  It was around this time that Howie formed SD Spirit, which later became Freeform after Howie passed away and Jason took over.  A couple years later the name changed to Liverpool and now Surf East County.  I have heard several stories about why the coaches abandoned Hotspurs, but the primary reason appears to be that those coaches wanted more money and control.


You two beat me to it. In particular I was thinking of Howie who I always felt was doing it for the right reasons.  When you say “money and control” thou there is a lot of room for interpretation.  I never felt it was ego driven but more about what was right for coaches trying to make a living as well as families.


----------



## Fact (Oct 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Back in the day (90s and 00s), the big east county teams were Crusaders and Hotspurs.


Back in the day Crusaders had an amazing pool of rec teams to pull money from.  I am not sure it’s current state??  I always hoped they would get a new board (especially Pres) and regroup.  I wonder if this will be the end of them?


----------



## espola (Oct 21, 2019)

Fact said:


> Back in the day Crusaders had an amazing pool of rec teams to pull money from.  I am not sure it’s current state??  I always hoped they would get a new board (especially Pres) and regroup.  I wonder if this will be the end of them?


My memory tells me that the Crusaders suffered a sudden vacancy of leadership when their club President (and Presidio treasurer) John Balman was killed in a car accident returning from a Utah ski trip in 2007.  From the outside, it looked like an internal conflict over the club's direction.  

Here is an old article about the club from San Diego Reader --

https://www.sandiegoreader.com/news/2015/jul/07/stringers-stolen-soccer-sign-sleuth/#


----------



## Banana Hammock (Oct 21, 2019)

I am surprised that Liverpool decided to go with the establishment Surf.  I would have thought that they could have merged with some of the other small east county clubs and form an original "big" club.


----------



## Surfref (Oct 21, 2019)

Fact said:


> You two beat me to it. In particular I was thinking of Howie who I always felt was doing it for the right reasons.  When you say “money and control” thou there is a lot of room for interpretation.  I never felt it was ego driven but more about what was right for coaches trying to make a living as well as families.


I agree with you on Howie. Really nice guy and a good coach.  He always seemed to put the players first.


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 21, 2019)

Banana Hammock said:


> Who was the big east county team?  I have been following east county soccer for 10 years and can't think of a single club that fir the "big" label.


From living there for 20 years I'd guess they must be referring to Hotspurs....


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 21, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> From living there for 20 years I'd guess they must be referring to Hotspurs....


My bad. SurfRef go there first (hadn't read through the whole thread). Agreed on Howie as well........


----------



## Dirtnap (Oct 22, 2019)

Don't know about the s side but on the girls' side,they have some solid teams. Daughter's team play them twice in tournament play


----------



## watfly (Oct 22, 2019)

Banana Hammock said:


> I am surprised that Liverpool decided to go with the establishment Surf.  I would have thought that they could have merged with some of the other small east county clubs and form an original "big" club.


Agree. The East County loses its best players to Albion and Surf (Nomads on the DA level).  It would be nice if a few of the EC clubs could merge to create a club with more resources to give players a reason to stay in the area.

I guess Liverpool figured if they "can't beat 'em, join 'em.


----------



## Socal United (Oct 22, 2019)

I said it on another thread, their new sponsor should be Walmart.....


----------



## espola (Oct 22, 2019)

watfly said:


> Agree. The East County loses its best players to Albion and Surf (Nomads on the DA level).  It would be nice if a few of the EC clubs could merge to create a club with more resources to give players a reason to stay in the area.
> 
> I guess Liverpool figured if they "can't beat 'em, join 'em.


Years ago when I was still active in youth soccer club politics, I proposed that the big 4 North County Inland clubs (Poway, RB, PQ, and Pegasus) could combine in a way that would result in a virtual super-club without giving up their individual characters.  Each club would supply their best players to a team nominally managed by one of them, with each club managing a different birth-year team.  For example - Poway gets BU15, PQ BU14, RB BU13, Pegasus BU12, and the team holds together from year to year.  East county teams could have done something similar.

What has happened instead is that three of those clubs have merged into SDSC, with Poway hanging on independently.


----------



## Justus (Oct 22, 2019)

Socal United said:


> I said it on another thread, their new sponsor should be Walmart.....


My niece was killed accidently by stupid lawn darts back in 87' I believe.  My bro (Vietnam Vet, Hand Radio Operator and part time Helicopter Gunner) took on Washington DC and got those shitty things band in America.  The consumer product safety dude from the government got his ass fired too.  These "toys" were hidden in volleyball sets.  All made from China and Korea.  He was on 60 minutes, "Mr Snow goes to Washington."  Anyway, Target had some blame and he decides to open a little Hobby Shop in Palm Coast, FL back in late 80s.  He loves model airplanes, remote control cars and planes and all that hobby stuff and sold it to his neighbors who were semi retired.  His wife even had her little section for sewing and stuff.  Business was booming until Walmart decided to open up their new location in the same shopping center.  My bro would tell me stories about how Walmart would send their "price shopper" and then they would go and lower their price to beat his price.  He was out of biz within a year...…...Tough to live in America sometimes


----------



## Banana Hammock (Oct 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Years ago when I was still active in youth soccer club politics, I proposed that the big 4 North County Inland clubs (Poway, RB, PQ, and Pegasus) could combine in a way that would result in a virtual super-club without giving up their individual characters.  Each club would supply their best players to a team nominally managed by one of them, with each club managing a different birth-year team.  For example - Poway gets BU15, PQ BU14, RB BU13, Pegasus BU12, and the team holds together from year to year.  East county teams could have done something similar.
> 
> What has happened instead is that three of those clubs have merged into SDSC, with Poway hanging on independently.


Poway should join SDSC and finish your original plan.


----------



## espola (Oct 22, 2019)

Banana Hammock said:


> Poway should join SDSC and finish your original plan.


My original plan was for the 4 clubs to stay independent, but cooperate on superteams at every age. 

Poway Soccer is in a unique position because its agreement to use city fields (and some combined city-school district fields) depends on it having a majority of players residing in Poway.  The Poway soccer club is the biggest in numbers of any of the youth sports groups petitioning the city every year for field space and time, so they get political respect. It's not clear whether the Poway City Council and Recreation Department would grant the same rights to a combined entity.

When I first got involved in Poway soccer back in the 70's (I was in the Navy stationed at Miramar and "I have to go to soccer practice" was a legitimate excuse to leave work early) the club included teams all over North County, including what eventually became the RB, PQ and Ramona clubs.  Pegasus grew up by itself as a small group of competitive teams with no rec soccer base and had some initial success, but then eventually faded when the other clubs started to match them in competition.


----------



## Justus (Oct 22, 2019)

Justus said:


> My niece was killed accidently by stupid lawn darts back in 87' I believe.  My bro (Vietnam Vet, Hand Radio Operator and part time Helicopter Gunner) took on Washington DC and got those shitty things band in America.  The consumer product safety dude from the government got his ass fired too.  These "toys" were hidden in volleyball sets.  All made from China and Korea.  He was on 60 minutes, "Mr Snow goes to Washington."  Anyway, Target had some blame and he decides to open a little Hobby Shop in Palm Coast, FL back in late 80s.  He loves model airplanes, remote control cars and planes and all that hobby stuff and sold it to his neighbors who were semi retired.  His wife even had her little section for sewing and stuff.  Business was booming until Walmart decided to open up their new location in the same shopping center.  My bro would tell me stories about how Walmart would send their "price shopper" and then they would go and lower their price to beat his price.  He was out of biz within a year...…...Tough to live in America sometimes


Anyone who has the guts to take on establishment is my kind of guy.  My brother is a true inspiration to me and many others.  He loved his baby girl and he misses her all the time.  A great watch if you have 14 minutes.....


----------



## Socal United (Oct 22, 2019)

Not sure it faded, it was a large club when it merged with RB Renegades.  Pegasus was stronger on the competitive side, RB on the rec side.  They shared RBCP as a field so it was a natural merger.  Plus, all the coaches knew each other so it was just a matter of time.  

SDSC would be better served with working with Force than Vaqueros.  Outside of the turf fields there is not much value to joining with Vaqueros.  Your son's team was the extreme outlier and as I am sure you would agree would never have happened in today's landscape.


----------



## espola (Oct 22, 2019)

Socal United said:


> Not sure it faded, it was a large club when it merged with RB Renegades.  Pegasus was stronger on the competitive side, RB on the rec side.  They shared RBCP as a field so it was a natural merger.  Plus, all the coaches knew each other so it was just a matter of time.
> 
> SDSC would be better served with working with Force than Vaqueros.  Outside of the turf fields there is not much value to joining with Vaqueros.  Your son's team was the extreme outlier and as I am sure you would agree would never have happened in today's landscape.


The extreme outlier was the team that started in BU8 in the 1997 Presidio season.  Presidio did not have U8 circuits then, so they had to compete in a special BU9 circuit along with a couple of other BU8 teams and the remainder BU9 teams.  The team was the brainchild of one of the parents, Reiner Bilawa, who had been a pro player in Germany before immigrating.  His older sons had already played for a while in Rec and Presidio circuits and he thought he could do better.  He took the previous year's Division 6 Rec all-star team and started from there.  They did so-so the first year, then the next year they were the only team in their BU9 circuit with a year's competitive experience, so they won their group easily.  After that they picked up strong players from all over North County and even one from Chula Vista (he was also the CVHS football kicker).  That morphed eventually into a team that played in the USL Super-20 Southern California circuit for three years, and both my sons were part of that after playing in teams a year or two younger for a while.

Poway has some turf fields (Valley Elementary, Meadowbrook Middle School upper fields, and on special occasions Poway HS) but many of their games are played on grass (Arbolitos, Meadowbrook Middle School lower fields, Twin Peaks/Tierra Bonita fields, and Hilleary Park).


----------



## Poconos (Oct 22, 2019)

Justus said:


> My niece was killed accidently by stupid lawn darts back in 87' I believe.  My bro (Vietnam Vet, Hand Radio Operator and part time Helicopter Gunner) took on Washington DC and got those shitty things band in America.  The consumer product safety dude from the government got his ass fired too.  These "toys" were hidden in volleyball sets.  All made from China and Korea.  He was on 60 minutes, "Mr Snow goes to Washington."  Anyway, Target had some blame and he decides to open a little Hobby Shop in Palm Coast, FL back in late 80s.  He loves model airplanes, remote control cars and planes and all that hobby stuff and sold it to his neighbors who were semi retired.  His wife even had her little section for sewing and stuff.  Business was booming until Walmart decided to open up their new location in the same shopping center.  My bro would tell me stories about how Walmart would send their "price shopper" and then they would go and lower their price to beat his price.  He was out of biz within a year...…...Tough to live in America sometimes


this gives new meaning to the term _back story_.  

nonetheless, sad


----------



## Nfarr67291 (Oct 22, 2019)

I feel this was done because Liverpool was done with losing players to the bigger clubs.  Why not bring the bigger club to east county and stop the fighting over players with all the little clubs in East County San Diego.


----------



## outside! (Oct 23, 2019)

Nfarr67291 said:


> I feel this was done because Liverpool was done with losing players to the bigger clubs.  Why not bring the bigger club to east county and stop the fighting over players with all the little clubs in East County San Diego.


I don't see how the rebranding changes anything, it is still a small, east county club. The better players parents will move them to a bigger club with teams that compete at higher levels.


----------



## mlx (Oct 24, 2019)

And now this!!! wow!! they have to be stopped.


----------



## Justus (Oct 24, 2019)

mlx said:


> And now this!!! wow!! they have to be stopped.


This was in the works 6 years ago.  Soccer Today, the voice of America has all the info you need.  https://www.soccertoday.com/mark-spooner-joins-surf-sc/

September 5, 2013- America is well known for welcoming talented English soccer coaches and many have shaped the development of the beautiful game in our country. Recently *San Diego Surf Soccer Club* hired* Mark Spooner*, a new coach from *Birmingham City Football Club*, England. Spooner will be coaching girls teams this season and looks forward to sharing his knowledge and passion for the game with players on this side of the Atlantic.

According to Surf Soccer Club’s Director of Coaching, *Colin Chester*, “Our goal is to be the #1 Club in the country and have the best coaches possible. I see a lot of people and receive a be-zillion emails a year with coaches looking for a job. Mark Spooner came here and knocked it out of the park. He was amazing. We are very happy to have Mark coaching here at Surf SC.” When asked about Spooner’s background, Colin said, “Mark played in the *Crewe Alexandra Academy*, which is one of the best Academies for developing players to the next level. Crewe has been developing EPL players for decades. Currently they have *Ashley Westwood* for Aston Villa and *Nick Powell* at Manchester United.

*I WOULD GIVE MR SPOONER ONE BIG FAT RAISE FOR WHAT HE WAS ABLE TO ACCOMPLISH IN THE LAST 6 YEARS!!!!*


----------



## Justus (Oct 24, 2019)

This quote in the Q & A session has me SMFH...….

_Diane Scavuzzo: What do you think will be your biggest challenge coaching youth soccer?_

*Mark Spooner:* "The biggest problem in America right now is that *parents did not play the game *(and you did?) when they were young so you *need to educate them *(Or sell them) as well as the players (sell them too).  Twenty years down the line you will not have this problem. It is hard to have* parents sitting and watching the game and not understanding why the coach is doing something. *(oh really??)  *Parents need as much education as kids. *(Ya dude, you sure pulled a good educator on me and my dd)  

*My biggest challenge will be helping the parents understand what I am doing *(Yes, I agree 100% because I'm still SMFH).  All my parents have my cell phone.  I encourage them to call and ask questions. (I'm still waiting on my answers bro!!!)

Every nationality has a winning mentality. I want to have players and parents put a hold on that. There is a place for this win at all cost mentality but it is when players are older."


----------



## Roostah (Oct 24, 2019)

Justus said:


> This quote in the Q & A session has me SMFH...….
> 
> _Diane Scavuzzo: What do you think will be your biggest challenge coaching youth soccer?_
> 
> ...


Makes sense now.  I could never understand why he had his head constantly buried in his phone and sipping on Jamba Juice rather than engaging his team.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Oct 25, 2019)

That's what happens when you give a young guy the most talented team in the club. They inevitably win and everyone thinks it because of the coach and unfortunately so does the coach.


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> That's what happens when you give a young guy the most talented team in the club. They inevitably win and everyone thinks it because of the coach and unfortunately so does the coach.


Agree. The trick is to give the guy a new Youngers team too , see if they be successful and develop that team simultaneously with the older all star team.....


----------



## Fact (Oct 25, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> That's what happens when you give a young guy the most talented team in the club. They inevitably win and everyone thinks it because of the coach and unfortunately so does the coach.


If I recall correctly, he came on when Surf Board members got sick of drunk Steveo coaching their kids.  Spooner took over Board members kids teams but left Steveo to continue to coach B and C teams while drunk and or high.

I thought Spooner quit to enter the corporate world so maybe he did release it was not his coaching but Surf buying players to weaken the competition.


----------



## seesnake (Oct 25, 2019)

outside! said:


> I don't see how the rebranding changes anything, it is still a small, east county club. The better players parents will move them to a bigger club with teams that compete at higher levels.


On the website it is mentioned aspirations of DA/ECNL. That is the likely goal and prime marketing piece.


----------



## Justus (Oct 25, 2019)

mlx said:


> What's the story on this? Can you share (maybe cliff notes) what this guy did or didn't do, etc.? (I'm new to the "surf family").


@mlx, best thing to do is talk with the older brothers & sisters in the family.  If they don't want to talk about the past then maybe one of the Elders can help you out with more cliff notes


----------



## Hoodrat (Oct 28, 2019)

Riptide rebranded themselves and have nearly the same number of teams and record from before joining as surf. I didn’t see any Pt Loma surf teams at surf cup . They had the same coaches and fields. What really changed besides retaining a few quality players because they were promised a new look?

Liverpool now being called east county surf isn’t going to make them stronger, not going the coaches better, not changing the players. Just a rebrand. Like hanging an In and Out sign on a Burger King


----------



## espola (Oct 28, 2019)

It would be revealing for someone whose club and kids went through this process to post a sincere report on their experience before and after rebranding.


----------



## Justus (Oct 28, 2019)

Hoodrat said:


> Riptide rebranded themselves and have nearly the same number of teams and record from before joining as surf. I didn’t see any Pt Loma surf teams at surf cup . They had the same coaches and fields. What really changed besides retaining a few quality players because they were promised a new look?
> 
> Liverpool now being called east county surf isn’t going to make them stronger, not going the coaches better, not changing the players. Just a rebrand. Like hanging an In and Out sign on a Burger King


Welcome to the socal soccer forum Hoodrat.  If the sign changes to In and Out and you get the actual in and out Burgers and Fries and Shake and no more Whopper, then that is a very good sign change   If new sign and same old Whopper, that sucks!!!!


----------



## OBkicks (Oct 28, 2019)

Having many arms length ties to soccer in OB and PL, and a child that played at both Albion and Riptide (no longer) I can share, somewhat accurately the following: Riptide was struggling next to a very large and rapidly growing Albion. Surf Point Loma is actually, San Diego Surf Point Loma. They are the only expansion of San Diego Surf in San Diego. They are not a stand alone club or affiliate. All operations are run through Del Mar with a couple of directors overseeing the Point Loma region. They have grown by 4 teams (not much but still growth) and some of the teams have strengthened and the attention to the area as an option or alternative to the Evil Empire (jk) of Albion has grown this year. Will be interesting to see how that plays out over the next few months. Two older teams playing SDDA flight 1 with one team in CRL, and they also played in Surf Cup (B01). Lots of PLHS kids on the team. Several boys play on the Del Mar NPL teams from PL in the 06, 05 and 04 age groups (and also in SDDA with their PL team.) That’s a far cry from one year ago. Growth is growth and new opportunities and experiences are there. Moreover, all of those I know and speak to are enjoying themselves and the change. Can things improve, of course. Will they, we will see... the last thing I heard was that the fields are going to be under a makeover very soon as well. All because they are now Surf. SD Surf Point Loma. Rebranded, yes! Reborn, let’s hope so! I’m rooting for them!


----------



## Hoodrat (Oct 29, 2019)

So San Diego surf PT Loma is different then all of the other franchises ( San Clemente , OC, LA, Murrieta, Utah, Idaho, Hawaii)?


----------



## OBkicks (Oct 29, 2019)

That is correct. Every other “affiliate” are stand alone organizations, operating on their own still, with their own boards and handling their own revenue. I guess the term franchise can apply. The affiliate network has full access to everything Surf has to offer through their partnerships. All that is SD Surf Point Loma is run through San Diego Surf. So it is unique and the only expansion of SD Surf! (So far!)


----------



## seesnake (Oct 29, 2019)

I have heard that a few crusaders and rebels east teams are going to surf east for next season, either as intact teams or large portion of players. Not sure of the reliability so grain of salt.


----------



## Hoodrat (Oct 29, 2019)

Along time ago surf was an exclusive club with top coaches, and top players (mostly recruited) Now just about anyone who can pay the fee or get his E license can call themselves surf. It’s a money grab for surf and just another marketing ploy for current clubs to look new and shiny, plus “offer them opportunities “ that only surf can provide

Liverpool wasn’t good enough on their own w current teams and coaches to take over East county, hopefully they can sell this rebrand better than the last several ideas They have had...free flow, street soccer, the coerver method, the 4 3 3


----------



## Nfarr67291 (Oct 30, 2019)

seesnake said:


> I have heard that a few crusaders and rebels east teams are going to surf east for next season, either as intact teams or large portion of players. Not sure of the reliability so grain of salt.


I have heard the same thing and we will see if it happens.  Also heard some AYSO Matrix teams will be join East County Surf.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Oct 30, 2019)

Nfarr67291 said:


> I have heard the same thing and we will see if it happens.  Also heard some AYSO Matrix teams will be join East County Surf.


I can total see the name attracting players.  Maybe thats good, but the best boys teams in the east county are not at liverpool. United and Crusaders tend to have the better boys teams.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Oct 30, 2019)

If the DA and DPL teams for surf still reside in Del Mar wouldn’t the east county players still have to go to the polo fields to train with those teams if they were to make it? Asking cause I haven’t seen any rebels east, Point Loma surf, Albion south teams get their own DA or ECNL team.


----------



## Hoodrat (Oct 30, 2019)

you won’t see surf east county w any DA/Ecnl status anytime soon. You will however see the registration fees / uniform cost go up to cover the same teams and coaches 

you can put lipstick on a pig , it’s still a pig


----------



## Emma (Oct 30, 2019)

East County San Diego does need a strong club.  South Bay has Rebels, West SD (Mission Bay/Pt Loma) has Albion, East North County has SDSC, Del Mar/CV has Sharks and Surf, and North County has the soon to be former LAGSD.  It would have been nice to see the existing clubs unite and create one strong club rather than have Rebels and Surf come in to further divide.  However, if either group are able to unite East County and establish a strong club, that's a benefit to all the local kids who currently have to drive to practice with stronger teams.  There's plenty of talent in that area to form very strong teams at all levels.


----------



## Surfref (Nov 1, 2019)

Hoodrat said:


> you won’t see surf east county w any DA/Ecnl status anytime soon. You will however see the registration fees / uniform cost go up to cover the same teams and coaches
> 
> you can put lipstick on a pig , it’s still a pig


DA and ECNL would not tolerate the poor behavior of the current Liverpool/East County Surf coaches or spectators.


----------



## Fact (Nov 1, 2019)

Surfref said:


> DA and ECNL would not tolerate the poor behavior of the current Liverpool/East County Surf coaches or spectators.


Then how do you explain Rebels getting ECNL?  Unfortunately DA and ECNL are not that familiar with the daily operations of clubs.


----------



## Nfarr67291 (Nov 2, 2019)

The season for SDDA 2019 is all most over.  We will see if Liverpool has any teams it's ready to make the jump to the next level.


----------



## Surfref (Nov 2, 2019)

Nfarr67291 said:


> The season for SDDA 2019 is all most over.  We will see if Liverpool has any teams it's ready to make the jump to the next level.


That is a really funny post.


----------



## Nfarr67291 (Nov 3, 2019)

Surfref said:


> That is a really funny post.


I'm not going to be shocked if they do this next year.


----------



## outside! (Nov 4, 2019)

DA and ECNL are invite only.


----------



## Hoodrat (Nov 4, 2019)

Wait you mean that a club is advertising false information? But their website says it has all the answers to the East county questions

I am sure the DA will invite all the new Matrix coaches and Rebels East coaches who are bringing their teams


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 4, 2019)

Hoodrat said:


> you won’t see surf east county w any DA/Ecnl status anytime soon. You will however see the registration fees / uniform cost go up to cover the same teams and coaches
> 
> you can put lipstick on a pig , it’s still a pig


You can put a Surf jersey on a Liverpool player and they are still a Liverpool player.  Its just sad what youth soccer is becoming, driven by "money in peoples pockets"


----------



## PruritusAniFC (Nov 4, 2019)

Hoodrat said:


> Wait you mean that a club is advertising false information? But their website says it has all the answers to the East county questions
> 
> I am sure the DA will invite all the new Matrix coaches and Rebels East coaches who are bringing their teams


Is someone being Facetious.........if so..............rings true.


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 4, 2019)

Mic Nificent said:


> If the DA and DPL teams for surf still reside in Del Mar wouldn’t the east county players still have to go to the polo fields to train with those teams if they were to make it? Asking cause I haven’t seen any rebels east, Point Loma surf, Albion south teams get their own DA or ECNL team.


that is because they have the name of the mother ship but have to earn their own invitation to DA or ECNL


----------



## Nfarr67291 (Nov 5, 2019)

Did you see _East county Surf is hosting free clinics in November and December. Posted on it's website at www.eastcountysurf.com_


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 6, 2019)

Nfarr67291 said:


> Did you see _East county Surf is hosting free clinics in November and December. Posted on it's website at www.eastcountysurf.com_


I'm super confused.  Liverpool FC got controlled by Surf FC and now is called East County Surf?  Liverpool FC took controll over LA Galaxy of Orange County?  Are the two Liverpools the same?


----------



## Mom Taxi (Nov 6, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I'm super confused.  Liverpool FC got controlled by Surf FC and now is called East County Surf?  Liverpool FC took controll over LA Galaxy of Orange County?  Are the two Liverpools the same?


No.


----------



## ResultsMatter (Dec 1, 2022)

Started a new thread on this subject as this one is pretty old.  Same subject.  Here is the new link:  https://socalsoccer.com/threads/rise-and-fall-in-the-east-east-county-urf.20870/


----------

